# Should I rely on AMD APU?



## sakis_the_fraud (Dec 20, 2013)

Hello!

I am building a budget PC, the one and only requirement is to be able to play FIFA 2014 smoothly.

My main concern is about the graphics card.

Is the HD 6570, the APU of A8 6600k, enough for this?

Or i should buy a cheaper CPU and put on a dedicated graphics card?

If someone owns a PC like this and has some free time it would be great if he could try the game in various settings and resolutions.

Since it's a new machine, running at low settings isn't acceptable.

thank you in advance for your help!!


----------



## RCoon (Dec 20, 2013)

sakis_the_fraud said:


> Since it's a new machine, running at low settings isn't acceptable.


 
Since it's a low end machine, running at low settings will have to be acceptable. Don't expect maximum settings at 1080p on an APU. 6800k would be my recommendation, I imagine it will play such a simple game quite well, but you know, the likes of battlefield and such won't play so well. You might be better off with an i3 and a low end gpu like a 7750.

Please give us:
Budget
Monitor resolution
specs of current machine/rest of build


----------



## sakis_the_fraud (Dec 20, 2013)

thanks for your fast reply!

This PC won't play demanding games like BF, CoD, Crysis etc, only FIFA/PES and flash games on Facebook  .

The budget is around 400€, please note that pc parts are a bit pricey here in Greece...

The pc will be attached to a 17" inch screen with 1280x1024 resolution, but it will be connected on the 32" full HD TV for gaming, so the resolution goes up to 1920x1080. :/

As for the rest of the machine, I was thinking for:
Corsair VS Series VS550 (50e),
Gigabyte GA-F2A88X-D3H Rev3.0 (75e),
Kingston KHX1866C9D3K2/4GX 4GB 1866MHz DDR3 (55e) (as all APU reviews say, higher ram freq = more framerate)
WD 500GB Blue WD5000AAKX (50e)
case (25e)
drive (15)
+AMD 6600K (95e)

total without gpu = 365

i can get some 1600mhz rams (~15e cheaper) and an AMD 5800k (~10e) cheaper, that leaves me with ~60e budget for VGA.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 20, 2013)

I recommend 5800K and the 1866 RAM (The APU benefits most from faster RAM). The APU should do perfectly well on 1280 res monitor.


----------



## sakis_the_fraud (Dec 20, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I recommend 5800K and the 1866 RAM (The APU benefits most from faster RAM). The APU should do perfectly well on 1280 res monitor.


my main concern is about the TV, with the 1920x1080 res.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 20, 2013)

sakis_the_fraud said:


> my main concern is about the TV, with the 1920x1080 res.


 
For PES and Fifa (and those flash games), I'm 100% certain you won't have problems with a 5800K


----------



## sakis_the_fraud (Dec 20, 2013)

I searched about the performance of these two APUs and I found this http://www.anandtech.com/show/6332/amd-trinity-a10-5800k-a8-5600k-review-part-1/2 and this http://www.legitreviews.com/amd-a8-5600k-trinity-desktop-apu-review_2054/5 review .

I really don't see why should i spend +20e over 6600k or +30e over 5600k.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 20, 2013)

If you are actually going to use the APU's GPU for gaming I'd recommend getting the best APU you can.  The stronger graphic included in the A10 chips will definitely be worth the money, the gap between the two widens when you start to overclock the graphics, which you'll want to do.

I can give you some idea of how Fifa performs on my APU this weekend.


----------



## Pixrazor (Dec 20, 2013)

Hi, 
I have an apu and if you want to play only fifa 14, it's enough power for it
I have tested it before, I play at 1080p settings at max (that can be set on fifa config) with v_sync off
and I have average framerate >60fps all the time, no lag at all


----------



## Chosimbaone (Dec 20, 2013)

I also want to build a budget PC and came across this piece of news. Basically that's the next-gen AMD APU that will come out January 14 next year. It's just a few days to wait.


----------



## sakis_the_fraud (Dec 20, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> If you are actually going to use the APU's GPU for gaming I'd recommend getting the best APU you can.  The stronger graphic included in the A10 chips will definitely be worth the money, the gap between the two widens when you start to overclock the graphics, which you'll want to do.


The problem is that this system is for my cousin, if it was for me i wouldn't hesitate to overclock it at all. 

I'm running my trusty i3 530@ 4,3ghz with custom watercooling  



newtekie1 said:


> I can give you some idea of how Fifa performs on my APU this weekend.


I'm looking forward to this! 

Please try to record a 10 min game's framerate using fraps in max settings and resolution in order to compare directly with my system. 

@Pixrazor 
thanks for your help m8! I was looking for some people who actually got a setup like this to get feedback!

@Chosimbaone
I've read the news too, the idea to wait until the new cpus are released is still under consideration


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 20, 2013)

Worth considering stretching budget slightly for 750K + discrete? It would be quite a bit more powerful, plus you don't need to worry about fast rams as much.


----------



## camoxiong (Dec 20, 2013)

i built an APU system before for my cousin and he's liking it since he play free games like starcraft and LoL wit hthe A10 5800k + 6670 + 4gb 1866 ram and i even run it on BF3 it runs quite well


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 20, 2013)

sakis_the_fraud said:


> Please try to record a 10 min game's framerate using fraps in max settings and resolution in order to compare directly with my system.



I don't know if I can manage to play that game for 10 minutes it's so horrible, but I'll do my best...


----------



## erocker (Dec 20, 2013)

Fraps is going to slow things down. I have a 5800k as well. I'll give it a go later today.


----------



## Dent1 (Dec 20, 2013)

sakis_the_fraud said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am building a budget PC, the one and only requirement is to be able to play FIFA 2014 smoothly.
> 
> ...



If its just for one game get a console? PS4 can be had for $399 and you wont have to worry about frame rate or visuals. And if you decide you want to play something more intensive you don't have to worry about upgrading the APU.


----------



## sakis_the_fraud (Dec 20, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Worth considering stretching budget slightly for 750K + discrete? It would be quite a bit more powerful, plus you don't need to worry about fast rams as much.


I've thought about it, but the budget has to be adjusted by 30-50e ++ to get something good. if i go for the 750k and lower rams, i will be left with a 80e budget, speaking in cards, 6670/7750 totally not worth it. With +15 i get a 7770 and +45 for the new 260x.

I decided to go for the APU having in mind that i won't use the whole budget. In 6-9 months, i could add a 6650/6670 (they should be a lot cheaper then) for dual gaphics and get a framerate bump. 

What do you think about this perspective?



camoxiong said:


> i built an APU system before for my cousin and he's liking it since he play free games like starcraft and LoL wit hthe A10 5800k + 6670 + 4gb 1866 ram and i even run it on BF3 it runs quite well


Do you have dual graphics enabled?



erocker said:


> Fraps is going to slow things down. I have a 5800k as well. I'll give it a go later today.


looking forward to see your findings! 



Dent1 said:


> If its just for one game get a console? PS4 can be had for $399 and you wont have to worry about frame rate or visuals. And if you decide you want to play something more intensive you don't have to worry about upgrading the APU.


hahahahahaha

The machine won't be used only for gaming, he will use it for browsing and doing some homework for his college. We are focusing on the game performance, the rest are easy to do even with the ancient P4 that i lend him a month ago


----------



## camoxiong (Dec 24, 2013)

sakis_the_fraud said:


> I've thought about it, but the budget has to be adjusted by 30-50e ++ to get something good. if i go for the 750k and lower rams, i will be left with a 80e budget, speaking in cards, 6670/7750 totally not worth it. With +15 i get a 7770 and +45 for the new 260x.
> 
> I decided to go for the APU having in mind that i won't use the whole budget. In 6-9 months, i could add a 6650/6670 (they should be a lot cheaper then) for dual gaphics and get a framerate bump.
> 
> ...






Yes, I have dual gpu enable


----------



## Vario (Dec 25, 2013)

Could do a used phenom II and a cheap am3 board with a 6850 or 7770 or something.


----------



## sakis_the_fraud (Dec 26, 2013)

I am still waiting for the test results of those who have similar hardware.

We decided to wait to see the performance of the new gen APU, Keveri. Then we will decide which CPU we will buy.

i'll be back on 14-20 of January.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 30, 2013)

I finally got around to recording a little gameplay with my A10-6800K.  Even on max settings with 4xAA, the game was pretty smooth.  The framerate drop was pretty noticeable during replays with the close camera angles, but when you're actually playing it is smooth.  The framerate counter is a little hard to read thanks to Youtube, so I put a summary of the framerates in the description.

P.S. Yes, I stink at the game.  I didn't even read what the controls were for the game.


----------



## NeoXF (Jan 1, 2014)

newtekie1 said:


> I finally got around to recording a little gameplay with my A10-6800K.  Even on max settings with 4xAA, the game was pretty smooth.  The framerate drop was pretty noticeable during replays with the close camera angles, but when you're actually playing it is smooth.  The framerate counter is a little hard to read thanks to Youtube, so I put a summary of the framerates in the description.
> 
> P.S. Yes, I stink at the game.  I didn't even read what the controls were for the game.



Provided he'd get at least 1866MHz RAM, performance should go up at least 15%, so near optimal performance on APU alone. Tweaked 6800K  DDR3-2133 should hit the spot, if this game is you're worked up for. People always comment on how overclocking this and that 500 bucks card bring 10% improvements are are blown away, while for APUs they disregard it most of the time, where not even touching the GPU itself, just running faster RAM can bring a over 25% performance increase a lot of the times.

BTW, why not wait for Kaveri and get another 30% or so performance for the same price? FM2+ motherboards are dirt cheap and feature-packed, there's also PCI-Express 3.0 and other stuff.



Fourstaff said:


> Worth considering stretching budget slightly for 750K + discrete? It would be quite a bit more powerful, plus you don't need to worry about fast rams as much.


Also this.
BTW 760K are finally out, way better clocked and way better overclockers, same TDP, same price (I think).
Also, if so, consider swapping the motherboard for a FM2+ one, you should have a clear upgrade path then, including Carrizo/Excavator in 2015.


----------



## rhapdog (Jan 5, 2014)

I have to agree with NeoXF in that you should definitely get the FM2+ Motherboard. That's the one thing I'm regretting, is that I got the FM2 and not the FM2+. Taking advantage of PCIe 3.0 is something I'd like to be able to do as I upgrade to a discrete graphics card later this year. I would hate to have to upgrade the Motherboard at the same time, as that would really add to the budget. 

I initially purchased the A10-5800K with 1866MHz RAM. It worked pretty well for me running Tomb Raider 2013 at 1280x720 in windowed mode, as long as I didn't use TressFX and turned off Tessellation and kept settings on normal to high. However, upgrading to the A10-6800K and overclocking the RAM to 2133MHz, and overclocking the A10-6800K's GPU to 1013MHz, and the CPU to 4400MHz, I saw an improvement that was quite noticeable. I have gone from 30fps to over 60fps with the same settings on my setup.

When I bought my 1866MHz RAM, I made sure it was able to handle overclocking, though. Do your research, and you should be fine. The 6800K is definitely worth the difference in price over the 5800K, and the 5800K is the minimum APU I would consider.

Getting the 6800K, you should be able to forgo the purchase of a discrete graphics card altogether, which should save on the budget, as well as leave room for upgrading that in the future should your friend decide to spend more to do more serious gaming.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 6, 2014)

Honestly, PCI-E 3.0 is not the reason to get FM2+.  No graphics card you'll ever pair with an APU will need PCI-E 3.0. If you get a graphics card that actually benefits from PCI-E 3.0 it is going to be way over powered for an APU.

I'm disappointed I didn't get an FM2+ board because I want to upgrade to Kaveri.


----------



## rhapdog (Jan 7, 2014)

newtekie1 said:


> Honestly, PCI-E 3.0 is not the reason to get FM2+.  No graphics card you'll ever pair with an APU will need PCI-E 3.0. If you get a graphics card that actually benefits from PCI-E 3.0 it is going to be way over powered for an APU.
> 
> I'm disappointed I didn't get an FM2+ board because I want to upgrade to Kaveri.


That's true with the APU's on the market as of today, but Kaveri supports PCIe 3.0, and you will be able to take advantage of it then. I've been considering getting an FM2+ with a Kaveri A10-7850K and pairing it with an R9 290X, but I think I'll save my money for other things right now and just boost my performance with a R9 270X and spend some extra money on my 2 daughters. It will be worth it in the long run.   Besides, performance wise, it's not worth an upgrade from FM2 with A10-6800K to FM2+ A10-7850K for the money I'd spend versus the performance I'd gain. I'm stuck for a while, until I find the CPU/APU that makes it worth the upgrade, performance/cost wise.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 7, 2014)

I wasn't talking about the current APU's not having PCI-E 3.0 support.  I was saying that any GPU you pair with an APU won't need PCI-E 3.0.  It won't matter that Kaveri has PCI-E 3.0 because no GPU you'd pair with a Kaveri APU would actually benefit from PCI-E 3.0.

Even the R9 290X doesn't really benefit from PCI-E 3.0 in a noticeable way.


----------



## suraswami (Jan 7, 2014)

newtekie1 said:


> I finally got around to recording a little gameplay with my A10-6800K.  Even on max settings with 4xAA, the game was pretty smooth.  The framerate drop was pretty noticeable during replays with the close camera angles, but when you're actually playing it is smooth.  The framerate counter is a little hard to read thanks to Youtube, so I put a summary of the framerates in the description.
> 
> P.S. Yes, I stink at the game.  I didn't even read what the controls were for the game.


 
Nice work newtekie, how do I record a game?

BTW OP can add a 6570/6670 discrete video card to CF with APU right?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 7, 2014)

suraswami said:


> Nice work newtekie, how do I record a game?



I use MSI Afterburner to record.


----------



## EpicShweetness (Jan 8, 2014)

I wanna point out most APU's (I.E my A8-3850) are suitable for 720p gaming. 1920x1080 gaming is more for simple, and/or older games.
I have a 750k with a 650ti BOOST and that does 1080p without a hitch. That said I STRONGLY recommend a A10 w/ 1866 RAM, or a 750k/G3220 w/ a discrete VGA ($75-100). A 7750 is roughly double the power of the iGPU in the A10's, yes it may cost more, but it's truly a different level.


----------



## sakis_the_fraud (Apr 14, 2014)

here is a small update.

I waited for the A8 7600 APU, but i changed my mind based on the AMD's delay. Next option, the AMD A10 7700K!

Then i thought about the rams, and based on this and this, I have chosen the Kingston KHX24C11T3K2/8X (8GB, 512M x 64-Bit x 2 pcs. DDR3-2400 CL11 240-Pin DIMM Kit ).

Finally, the mobo, I have chosen the ASUS A88XM-PLUS.


----------



## LeonVolcove (Apr 16, 2014)

Ok so if you are done with the main component lets move onward, HDD, PSU, CASE+FAN.

so 400 Euro is roughly = $600.

hmmm... look at your budget is somewhat similiar to mine when i first visit TPU for advice

For HDD i recommend
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820239045

120GB should do fine with your OS installed and speed booting

For PSU i recommend 500watt as minimum maybe from corsair or thermaltake or silverstone
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139027

For Case i will buy 1 set with their fan
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163200

Ok, i know this is silly question but, what os do you want to install? 7, 8, or 8.1?


----------



## Vario (Apr 16, 2014)

sakis_the_fraud said:


> here is a small update.
> 
> I waited for the A8 7600 APU, but i changed my mind based on the AMD's delay. Next option, the AMD A10 7700K!
> 
> ...



Nice choices.

NZXT Source 210 would be a very nice case on a budget, can you get them in Greece?


----------



## sakis_the_fraud (Apr 17, 2014)

Yes I can, but it isn't a "budget" case here (costs ~60€!!!).

I let my cousin decide for the case, i gave him the basic requirements (fan dimensions drive bays etc) and let him find something that fits his needs and taste.


----------



## TheBrainyOne (Apr 17, 2014)

Why don't you buy a Haswell Pentium or an Athlon 760K and couple it with a R7 260 or 260X or 265? Skimp on the SSD. It's pointless to buy an SSD for a gaming computer at this low budget.


----------

